# Kalinic è del Milan. E' fatta.



## admin (16 Agosto 2017)

Ultim'ora da Sky: si è sbloccata poco fa la trattativa Kalinic. E' un giocatore del Milan. Verrà definito tutto tra stasera e domani. Si attende solo l'arrivo del giocatore a Milano.


----------



## Milo (16 Agosto 2017)

Che palle


----------



## alcyppa (16 Agosto 2017)

Oh giuoia


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: si è sbloccata poco fa la trattativa Kalinic. E' un giocatore del Milan. Verrà definito tutto tra stasera e domani. Si attende solo l'arrivo del giocatore a Milano.



Manco il tempo di sperare ti danno.


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2017)

Tanti auguri.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Agosto 2017)

Ottimo. Solo buone notizie ultimamente.


----------



## 7vinte (16 Agosto 2017)

Il migliore 12 uomo della serie A!! Benvenuto Nikola. Se non prende la 7 festeggio ma so che non la prenderá!


----------



## Wildbone (16 Agosto 2017)

Benvenuto Nikola!


----------



## kYMERA (16 Agosto 2017)

Ottimo. Buon upgrade rispetto a Bacca.


----------



## Moffus98 (16 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: si è sbloccata poco fa la trattativa Kalinic. E' un giocatore del Milan. Verrà definito tutto tra stasera e domani. Si attende solo l'arrivo del giocatore a Milano.



E che dobbiamo fà? Benvenuto Nikola, speriamo faccia bene.


----------



## Black (16 Agosto 2017)

È fatta per la 1000' volta


----------



## Mic (16 Agosto 2017)

che meraviglia di attacco.........


----------



## Dany20 (16 Agosto 2017)

Non mi piace. Certo, è più funzionale rispetto al colombiano ma non la butta dentro quanto Bacca. Detto questo speriamo faccia bene.


----------



## albydigei (16 Agosto 2017)

Mic ha scritto:


> che meraviglia di attacco.........



Il migliore dai tempi di Ibra.... O era meglio Menez, Pazzini, Balotelli, El Shaarawy, Balotelli e pippe varie?


----------



## Roger84 (16 Agosto 2017)

Se verrà solo lui in attacco, sarò un po deluso; se invece arriverà qlcuno di spicco là davanti...sarò felicissimo, considerando pure che a posto di Bacca è sicuramente un upgrade.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Agosto 2017)

Va bene elogiare la società, ma nelle ultime settimane va detto, tutto sbagliato, a iniziare dalla comunicazione.


----------



## ARKANA (16 Agosto 2017)

Dopo aver dato possibilità ai vari Bacca Bertolacci ecc ci mancherebbe non venisse data a lui, quindi benvenuto e buona fortuna


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Agosto 2017)

Non mi piace come giocatore ma secondo me l'arrivo del croato non preclude altri acquisti. Via Bacca e dentro Kalinic, e se andrà via Cutrone rimanere solo con Silva e Kalinic è un rischio enorme.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Agosto 2017)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Se verrà solo lui in attacco, sarò un po deluso; se invece arriverà qlcuno di spicco là davanti...sarò felicissimo, considerando pure che a posto di Bacca è sicuramente un upgrade.



ma che senso avrebbe prendere Kalinc a quelle cifre per fargli fare tanta panca? No perchè se prendi un top lo devi far giocare sempre o quasi. Mettiamoci l'anima in pace, Kalinic sarà l'ultimo colpo come punta.


----------



## Dany20 (16 Agosto 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> È fatta per la 1000' volta


Vero, ma se lo dice Sky che è più affidabile di Premium...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Va bene elogiare la società, ma nelle ultime settimane va detto, tutto sbagliato, a iniziare dalla comunicazione.



la comunicazione? ma se hanno detto espressamente che avrebbero deciso con l'allenatore se spendere il budget restante per un solo top o se ripartire la somma su punta, esterno e mezz'ala. Visto l'imminente acquisto di kalinic penso abbiano scelto la seconda opzione


----------



## luigi61 (16 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: si è sbloccata poco fa la trattativa Kalinic. E' un giocatore del Milan. Verrà definito tutto tra stasera e domani. Si attende solo l'arrivo del giocatore a Milano.



Aspetto l'ufficialità da parte della società, poi benvenuto sperando che migliori l'ultima stagione in cui si è espresso piuttosto male; a sua discolpa una serie di situazioni che ora non ci sono; poi per finire mi aspetto altri colpi da parte della societa perché così con tutta l'obiettività possibile all'attacco non siamo per niente a posto


----------



## fra29 (16 Agosto 2017)

Si è svelta questa strada.
Budget residuo su 2-3 giocatori.
Kalinic, Sanches e... X
Per me alla fine si proverà per Keita visto che si andrà avanti con 433 e non con moduli a 2 punte (ne servirebbe ancora una).


----------



## Raryof (16 Agosto 2017)

Abbiamo svoltato!!
E' un acquisto che mi sta bene, sono mesi che vuole venire da noi e questo mi basta.
Ora mi aspetto un bomber lì davanti e l'uscita di Cutrone, Bacca, Niang e Gomez.
Bacca 20, Niang 20 e Gomez 11, quanto fa?


----------



## MissRossonera (16 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: si è sbloccata poco fa la trattativa Kalinic. E' un giocatore del Milan. Verrà definito tutto tra stasera e domani. Si attende solo l'arrivo del giocatore a Milano.



Se non altro è meglio di Bacca.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Agosto 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> la comunicazione? ma se hanno detto espressamente che avrebbero deciso con l'allenatore se spendere il budget restante per un solo top o se ripartire la somma su punta, esterno e mezz'ala. Visto l'imminente acquisto di kalinic penso abbiano scelto la seconda opzione



Ma dai. A ridosso della campagna abbonamenti fai costantemente i nomi di Belotti, Aubameyang, ecc. e fai capire che arriveranno e poi..


----------



## Aragorn (16 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: si è sbloccata poco fa la trattativa Kalinic. E' un giocatore del Milan. Verrà definito tutto tra stasera e domani. Si attende solo l'arrivo del giocatore a Milano.



È la vostra risposta definitiva ? la accendiamo ?


----------



## goleador 70 (16 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Va bene elogiare la società, ma nelle ultime settimane va detto, tutto sbagliato, a iniziare dalla comunicazione.



.


----------



## Mic (16 Agosto 2017)

Fare un mercato così e poi costruire un reparto avanzato deficitario come il nostro mi lascia perplesso.
Ho sostenuto con grande entusiasmo tutte le operazioni ma in avanti siamo brutti e poco adatti a praticamente tutti i moduli.
Aspettiamo la fine del mercato per giudicare ma..........


----------



## vanbasten (16 Agosto 2017)

ottimo colpo, il miglior nostro attaccante dopo ibrahimovic. d'altronde solo lui potevamo prendere. adesso speriamo che arrivi il top ma non arrivasse adesso sicuro l'anno prossimo!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Agosto 2017)

Comunque leggo molte critiche, giuste per carità, perchè Kalinic non è di certo il top player che ci aspettavamo.
Ma prima di dare sentenze finali suggerirei di aspettare la chiusura del mercato il 31 di Agosto, poi tireremo le somme.


----------



## Pit96 (16 Agosto 2017)

Secondo me in attacco a questo punto non arriverà nessun top. Ci dobbiamo accontentare di lui che comunque è molto meglio rispetto a Bacca


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ma dai. A ridosso della campagna abbonamenti fai costantemente i nomi di Belotti, Aubameyang, ecc. e fai capire che arriveranno e poi..



questo forse l'hai capito tu  la dirigenza ha detto espressamente o top o tre giocatori


----------



## Djerry (16 Agosto 2017)

Diventerà idolo anche più di molti giocatori arrivati quest'estate con più clamore, perché è giocatore da palati fini di quelli che il popolo rossonero sa apprezzare.

La cosa che più mi rincuora, anche se è solo un auspicio al momento, è che se davvero esisteva ancora un buon budget si sia deciso di investirlo su tre-quattro nuove figure necessarie molto più di un singolo per la quadratura del cerchio.

Però ora serve necessariamente un altro giocatore offensivo in grado di giocare ed attaccare l'area.


----------



## krull (16 Agosto 2017)

Benvenuto, sicuramente dará l'anima


----------



## Ambrole (16 Agosto 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Il migliore dai tempi di Ibra.... O era meglio Menez, Pazzini, Balotelli, El Shaarawy, Balotelli e pippe varie?



Pippe come Menez???
Prima dell'infortunio ha tenuto su una squadra oscena da solo
Cmq per il resto son d accordo, farà bene. Ora aspettiamo le parole di fassone per capire se gli affiancheranno una punta top in un attacco a 2 o se andranno su un esterno


----------



## koti (16 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: si è sbloccata poco fa la trattativa Kalinic. E' un giocatore del Milan. Verrà definito tutto tra stasera e domani. Si attende solo l'arrivo del giocatore a Milano.


Benvenuto.

Spero arrivi anche un esterno sinistro che attacchi la profondità e garantisca gol (Keita sarebbe perfetto ma è promesso alla Juve), perchè Suso -Kalinic - Niang/Borini sarebbe dietro anche all'attacco della Lazio probabilmente.


----------



## ARKANA (16 Agosto 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> ma che senso avrebbe prendere Kalinc a quelle cifre per fargli fare tanta panca? No perchè se prendi un top lo devi far giocare sempre o quasi. Mettiamoci l'anima in pace, Kalinic sarà l'ultimo colpo come punta.



Partiamo dal presupposto che queste ormai sono le cifre del mercato,se fosse stato fatto 10 anni fa sicuro che doveva essere titolare, poi visto che Bacca esce, probabilmente pure Cutrone ci giochiamo 3 competizioni con Andre Silva,Kalinic e Borini? Io non credo anche perchè il nostro modulo dovrebbe essere il 352 e per 2 punte titolari mi sembra davvero poco averne solo 1 in sostituzione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Agosto 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Diventerà idolo anche più di molti giocatori arrivati quest'estate con più clamore, perché è giocatore da palati fini di quelli che il popolo rossonero sa apprezzare.
> 
> La cosa che più mi rincuora, anche se è solo un auspicio al momento, è che se davvero esisteva ancora un buon budget si sia deciso di investirlo su tre-quattro nuove figure necessarie molto più di un singolo per la quadratura del cerchio.
> 
> *Però ora serve necessariamente un altro giocatore offensivo in grado di giocare ed attaccare l'area*.


Esatto; a questo punto mi aspetto un innesto importante sulla fascia, che, con l'arrivo di un nome veramente pesante in mezzo, non avremmo fatto. 
Comunque, al netto delle doti del croato (15 goal) e della squadra che avrà intorno, Nikola, secondo me, potrebbe raggiungere anche i 20 goal...


----------



## fra29 (16 Agosto 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Diventerà idolo anche più di molti giocatori arrivati quest'estate con più clamore, perché è giocatore da palati fini di quelli che il popolo rossonero sa apprezzare.
> 
> La cosa che più mi rincuora, anche se è solo un auspicio al momento, è che se davvero esisteva ancora un buon budget si sia deciso di investirlo su tre-quattro nuove figure necessarie molto più di un singolo per la quadratura del cerchio.
> 
> Però ora serve necessariamente un altro giocatore offensivo in grado di giocare ed attaccare l'area.



Concordo su Nikola.
Per me farà ricdredere molti, soprattutto quando Conti e Kessie e Bonaventura verranno esaltati dak suoi movimenti (ovviamente non entreranno nelle statistiche alla Galliani).
Ora mi pare evidente si sia optato per l'acquisto di 2-3 titolari-primi ricambi..
Detto di NK, quali nomi auspichi per il definitivo salto di qualità che ci può portare a una grande stagione?
Sanches e Keita?


----------



## Djerry (16 Agosto 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Benvenuto.
> 
> Spero arrivi anche un esterno sinistro che attacchi la profondità e garantisca gol (Keita sarebbe perfetto ma è promesso alla Juve), perchè Suso -Kalinic - Niang/Borini sarebbe dietro anche all'attacco della Lazio probabilmente.





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Esatto; a questo punto mi aspetto un innesto importante sulla fascia, che, con l'arrivo di un nome veramente pesante in mezzo, non avremmo fatto.
> Comunque, al netto delle doti del croato (15 goal) e della squadra che avrà intorno, Nikola, secondo me, potrebbe raggiungere anche i 20 goal...



Perfetto, qui c'è il succo del giudizio sull'operazione Kalinic, perché è impossibile valutarla astraendo dal quadro di insieme.

Kalinic + Keita (dico per dire) sarebbe la perfezione, perché il gioco dell'uno valorizza il gioco dell'altro e soprattutto avremmo una perfetta combinazione di caratteristiche distribuite su tutta la rosa.

E' un gioco di squadra, e sulla carta secondo me stiamo incorporando davvero alla perfezione i tasselli con logica e come mai avrei pensato possibile. Ma senza il Keita di turno, mancherebbe uno dei più importanti ora.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Esatto; a questo punto mi aspetto un innesto importante sulla fascia, che, con l'arrivo di un nome veramente pesante in mezzo, non avremmo fatto.
> Comunque, al netto delle doti del croato (15 goal), secondo me, con la squadra che lo servirà alle spalle, Nikola potrebbe raggiungere anche i 20 goal...



Già, secondo me servirebbe uno differente da quelli che abbiamo, che sappia giocare nei mezzi spazi tra le linee ma che abbia anche qualche gol nelle gambe.

Schick a quelle cifre sarebbe stato veramente perfetto per noi più che per l'Inter o la Juve. Un vero peccato.


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Agosto 2017)

Mamma se é l'unico acquisto in attacco che vomito...


----------



## unbreakable (16 Agosto 2017)

Ma su dai 70 milioni kalinic e as9..non prendevi quel bollito rotto di biglia..e ti prendevi una punta che spostasse..aspetto il 31 ma sto attacco a me piace poco e niente..questo non risolve le partite da solo


----------



## Boomer (16 Agosto 2017)

Niente. Sono un po' triste perchè mi aspettavo un botto e le cifre sono un po' alte ma vabbè , speriamo possa fare bene.


----------



## Aron (16 Agosto 2017)

Bellissimo come per la Juventus il mercato sua apertissimo, per non parlare di certi titoli filojuventini da siti teoricamente imparziali che scrivono "La Juve non ha fretta per Keita, Lotito deve abbassare il prezzo" (ma per Biglia invece era il Milan a dover alzare l'offerta), e che per l'Inter sia possibile Di Maria, Pastore e chissà chi altro.

Per noi invece è tutto chiuso, arriva Kalinic e a dir tanto arriviamo quinti. 

Va bene, andrà così.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Agosto 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Perfetto, qui c'è il succo del giudizio sull'operazione Kalinic, perché è impossibile valutarla astraendo dal quadro di insieme.
> 
> Kalinic + Keita (dico per dire) sarebbe la perfezione, perché il gioco dell'uno valorizza il gioco dell'altro e soprattutto avremmo una perfetta combinazione di caratteristiche distribuite su tutta la rosa.
> 
> E' un gioco di squadra, e sulla carta secondo me stiamo incorporando davvero alla perfezione i tasselli con logica e come mai avrei pensato possibile. Ma senza il Keita di turno, mancherebbe uno dei più importanti ora.


Calhanoglu-Kalinic-Suso diventerebbe problematico in effetti, perché se con Calha-Aubameyang-Suso avresti avuto come 9 una macchina da guerra da 30 goal, tale da permettere ai colleghi di fascia di restare anche soltanto a quota 7/8, adesso, col Calha-Kalinic-Suso, avresti un 9 estremamente funzionale, in grado di portare buona dote di goal, ma che coi i compagni passerebbe, nel corso del campionato, più di una giornata abulica. 
Un Son-Kalinic-Suso (giusto per fare un nome alternativo a Keita) sarebbe di tutt'altra pasta, forse ai livelli del tridente con l'Aubameyang di turno...


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Mamma se é l'unico acquisto in attacco che vomito...



Se è l'unico acquisto... c'è da preoccuparsi.


----------



## fra29 (16 Agosto 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Perfetto, qui c'è il succo del giudizio sull'operazione Kalinic, perché è impossibile valutarla astraendo dal quadro di insieme.
> 
> Kalinic + Keita (dico per dire) sarebbe la perfezione, perché il gioco dell'uno valorizza il gioco dell'altro e soprattutto avremmo una perfetta combinazione di caratteristiche distribuite su tutta la rosa.
> 
> E' un gioco di squadra, e sulla carta secondo me stiamo incorporando davvero alla perfezione i tasselli con logica e come mai avrei pensato possibile. Ma senza il Keita di turno, mancherebbe uno dei più importanti ora.



Però Keita mi pare sia andato.
alternative fattibili?


----------



## Boomer (16 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu-Kalinic-Suso diventerebbe problematico in effetti, perché se con Calha-Aubameyang-Suso avresti avuto come 9 una macchina da guerra da 30 goal, tale da permettere ai colleghi di fascia di restare anche soltanto a quota 7/8, adesso, col Calha-Kalinic-Suso, avresti un 9 estremamente funzionale, in grado di portare buona dote di goal, ma che coi i compagni passerebbe, nel corso del campionato, più di una giornata abulica.
> Un Son-Kalinic-Suso (giusto per fare un nome alternativo a Keita) sarebbe di tutt'altra pasta, forse ai livelli del tridente con l'Aubameyang di turno...



Comunque Montella in conferenza ha lasciato intendere che appena torna Romagnoli passano alla difesa a 3 quindi magari lo schieramento davanti cambierà.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: si è sbloccata poco fa la trattativa Kalinic. E' un giocatore del Milan. Verrà definito tutto tra stasera e domani. Si attende solo l'arrivo del giocatore a Milano.



Ho esorcizzato a lungo questa trattativa con le mie "svolte", non tanto per il giocatore che non è malvagio ma semplicemente perché mi aspettavo di più.
Vediamo ora se il mercato si conclude con un'altra punta, se non sara così sarò amareggiato, non lo nascondo.
Forza Nikola.


----------



## Djerry (16 Agosto 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Concordo su Nikola.
> Per me farà ricdredere molti, soprattutto quando Conti e Kessie e Bonaventura verranno esaltati dak suoi movimenti (ovviamente non entreranno nelle statistiche alla Galliani).
> Ora mi pare evidente si sia optato per l'acquisto di 2-3 titolari-primi ricambi..
> Detto di NK, quali nomi auspichi per il definitivo salto di qualità che ci può portare a una grande stagione?
> Sanches e Keita?



Sono molto più preoccupato dall'esterno offensivo o comunque dall'altro giocatore offensivo, perché confido che la mezzala giusta sia comunque raggiungibile, mentre di giocatori come Keita con quelle caratteristiche (abbinare pericolosità in area ed istinti negli ultimi metri a duttilità per giocare e partire dall'esterno o lavorare sulle linee, come ben descritto da [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION]) se ne vedono pochi.

Renato + Keita sarebbe dare in mano a Montella una squadra ad un passo dalla perfezione, col solo piccolo tassello mancante del vice Biglia ma più che altro per un problema mio personale nel giudizio su Locatelli.
Anche il mio pallino Demirbay + Schick sarebbe una combinazione molto molto sfiziosa.

Ma di Demirbay e Sanches ne trovi, di Keita e Schick non so, bisogna essere davvero bravi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Agosto 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Sono molto più preoccupato dall'esterno offensivo o comunque dall'altro giocatore offensivo, perché confido che la mezzala giusta sia comunque raggiungibile, mentre di giocatori come Keita con quelle caratteristiche (abbinare pericolosità in area ed istinti negli ultimi metri a duttilità per giocare e partire dall'esterno o lavorare sulle linee, come ben descritto da [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION]) se ne vedono pochi.
> 
> Renato + Keita sarebbe dare in mano a Montella una squadra ad un passo dalla perfezione, col solo piccolo tassello mancante del vice Biglia ma più che altro per un problema mio personale nel giudizio su Locatelli.
> Anche il mio pallino Demirbay + Schick sarebbe una combinazione molto molto sfiziosa.
> ...


Al di là di Son del Tottenham, suddetto, ci sarebbe anche Kevin Volland del Leverkusen ("altri due o tre giocatori della Bundesliga"?)...


----------



## kipstar (16 Agosto 2017)

bene. ma secondo me non dovrebbe essere il centroavanti titolare del Milan....


----------



## Therealsalva (16 Agosto 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Perfetto, qui c'è il succo del giudizio sull'operazione Kalinic, perché è impossibile valutarla astraendo dal quadro di insieme.
> 
> Kalinic + Keita (dico per dire) sarebbe la perfezione, perché il gioco dell'uno valorizza il gioco dell'altro e soprattutto avremmo una perfetta combinazione di caratteristiche distribuite su tutta la rosa.
> 
> E' un gioco di squadra, e sulla carta secondo me stiamo incorporando davvero alla perfezione i tasselli con logica e come mai avrei pensato possibile. Ma senza il Keita di turno, mancherebbe uno dei più importanti ora.



&#55357;&#56911;&#55357;&#56911;&#55357;&#56911;


----------



## Rossonero97 (16 Agosto 2017)

Il colpo arriverà... Magari a centrocampo con vidal


----------



## Wildbone (16 Agosto 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Sono molto più preoccupato dall'esterno offensivo o comunque dall'altro giocatore offensivo, perché confido che la mezzala giusta sia comunque raggiungibile, mentre di giocatori come Keita con quelle caratteristiche (abbinare pericolosità in area ed istinti negli ultimi metri a duttilità per giocare e partire dall'esterno o lavorare sulle linee, come ben descritto da [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION]) se ne vedono pochi.
> 
> Renato + Keita sarebbe dare in mano a Montella una squadra ad un passo dalla perfezione, col solo piccolo tassello mancante del vice Biglia ma più che altro per un problema mio personale nel giudizio su Locatelli.
> Anche il mio pallino Demirbay + Schick sarebbe una combinazione molto molto sfiziosa.
> ...



Ineccepibile. Siamo tutti stati largamente affascinati dall'arrivo del grande Bomber, di quelli che ne mettono 20/30 e assurgono a eroi comandanti del grande arrembaggio rossonero. Ma la verità è che il ruolo chiave di questo Milan non è la punta. È l'esterno sinistro. E lo dovremmo aver capito bene già dallo scorso anno, dove Niang prima e Deu dopo hanno dimostrato quanto il gioco di Montella necessitasse di un'ala sinistra rapida, pungente e con dei gol nei piedi (cosa che mancavano infatti a Deu e Niang). Dunque, è lì che dobbiamo trovare il nostro eroe, la pietra angolare per chiudere alla perfezione uno dei migliori mercati che io ricordi. Un mercato di sostanza, logico, fatto di innesti ragionati e complementari, di giocatori duttili, tecnici e asserviti a un modello di gioco fatto di possesso palla e doppia spinta sulle fasce. Con a destra il tandem Suso-Conti, con lo spagnolo a fare da centro di gravità attorno al quale far girare l'italiano costantemente in propulsione offensiva alla caccia della profondità (tipo di gioco che permette di portarsi via a vincendo un uomo o più e liberare lo spazio all'altro). Mentre a sinistra abbiamo un Rodriguez che spinge meno di Conti ma che ha comunque bisogno di un giocatore d'appoggio che gli allunghi la fascia (andando in profondità) e gli permetta di raggiungere almeno la trequarti per sfoderare i suoi cross al veleno di sinistro oppure per tentare il passaggio alla mezz'ala in incursione centrale, oppure ancora per servire il sopracitato esterno sinistro in taglio profondo alle spalle dei difensori.


----------



## goleador 70 (16 Agosto 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Mamma se é l'unico acquisto in attacco che vomito...



.


----------



## Djerry (16 Agosto 2017)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> ������



Intendo dire (semplificando molto, ma per capirci) che c'è quello che corre (Conti), quello in quel settore che copre le preventive (Musacchio), quello che lavora da centrale col mancino (Romagnoli), quello che imposta da dietro e difende bene (Bonucci), quello che fa lo stesso 20 metri davanti per garantire il giro palla (Biglia), quello che ha vinto (Bonucci bis), quello che ha esperienza internazionale (Biglia bis), quello che va dentro e fa le due fasi moderne (Kessie), quello che vuole palla sui piedi e crea per gli inserimenti (Calha), quello che dà ampiezza al gioco come mancino puro di qualità (Rodriguez), quello che gioca da appoggio del terzino destro (Suso) e del terzino sinistro (Bonaventura), quello che lavora di squadra e corre su e giù sull'esterno (Borini), quello che va forte di testa ed ha movimenti notevoli da svezzare in avanti (Andrè Silva), quello che attacca meglio di moltissimi più strombazzati gli spazi ed ha in canna 20 gol con questi compagni (Kalinic).

Ed un gran portiere, nonostante tutto 

Voglio solo dire che può piacere più o meno il singolo, ma questa è una squadra costruita benissimo a mio modesto parere. Ed il giudizio diventa incredibile se pensiamo da dove partivamo.

Ma al tempo stesso che manchino ancora due tasselli, non ci sono dubbi. E [MENTION=2887]Wildbone[/MENTION] lo spiega benissimo qui sopra.


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: si è sbloccata poco fa la trattativa Kalinic. E' un giocatore del Milan. Verrà definito tutto tra stasera e domani. Si attende solo l'arrivo del giocatore a Milano.





Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Va bene elogiare la società, ma nelle ultime settimane va detto, tutto sbagliato, a iniziare dalla comunicazione.



Pessima comunicazione, pessime scelte. Mercato punte da 3 in pagella.
Va bene farsi andare bene tutto, ma c'è un limite.
30 milioni per Kalinic che, Montella o non, ci resterà sul groppone per 4 anni, perchè nessuno lo comprerà tra 1 o 2 anni quando verosimilmente punteremo ad obiettivi più prestigiosi. L'alternativa sarà accettare una forte minusvalenza e le limitazioni imposte dal VA. Complimenti alla dirigenza.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Agosto 2017)

Che palle...


----------



## kipstar (16 Agosto 2017)

in quelle partite dove non si segna manco per sbaglio , dove non ci sono spazi, dove ci mettono il bus con cui sono venuti davanti alla porta....dov'è quel giocatore IN ATTACCO che si inventa la giocata e fa gol ? in cui gli si da la palla e si spera nella magia ? io al momento non lo vedo....poi è ovvio che si tifa! e visto da dove veniamo è tutto grasso che cola....


----------



## Jino (16 Agosto 2017)

Se non è lui la ciliegina sulla torta son contento del suo arrivo.


----------



## Boomer (16 Agosto 2017)

kipstar ha scritto:


> in quelle partite dove non si segna manco per sbaglio , dove non ci sono spazi, dove ci mettono il bus con cui sono venuti davanti alla porta....dov'è quel giocatore IN ATTACCO che si inventa la giocata e fa gol ? in cui gli si da la palla e si spera nella magia ? io al momento non lo vedo....poi è ovvio che si tifa! e visto da dove veniamo è tutto grasso che cola....



Hakan ha un ottimo tiro da fuori e ci sono le punizioni. Abbiamo ottimi tiratori come appunto Hakan Rodriguez e Jack.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Agosto 2017)

il colpo dopo ferragosto...
benvenuto nikola e scusa per quando ce la prenderemo con te


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Va bene elogiare la società, ma nelle ultime settimane va detto, tutto sbagliato, a iniziare dalla comunicazione.



Sottoscrivo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Agosto 2017)

Che dire.. Speriamo che faccia la stagione della vita. Non sono contento del suo arrivo.


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Agosto 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> ma che senso avrebbe prendere Kalinc a quelle cifre per fargli fare tanta panca? No perchè se prendi un top lo devi far giocare sempre o quasi. Mettiamoci l'anima in pace, Kalinic sarà l'ultimo colpo come punta.


Concordo..considerando poi i 38 mln spesi per A.Silva...in attacco siamo apposto.


----------



## kipstar (16 Agosto 2017)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Hakan ha un ottimo tiro da fuori e ci sono le punizioni. Abbiamo ottimi tiratori come appunto Hakan Rodriguez e Jack.



si vero. ma non sono attaccanti...


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Al di là di Son del Tottenham, suddetto, ci sarebbe anche Kevin Volland del Leverkusen ("altri due o tre giocatori della Bundesliga"?)...



Volland gioca da ATT al massimo AT non è esterno sx


----------



## fra29 (16 Agosto 2017)

kipstar ha scritto:


> in quelle partite dove non si segna manco per sbaglio , dove non ci sono spazi, dove ci mettono il bus con cui sono venuti davanti alla porta....dov'è quel giocatore IN ATTACCO che si inventa la giocata e fa gol ? in cui gli si da la palla e si spera nella magia ? io al momento non lo vedo....poi è ovvio che si tifa! e visto da dove veniamo è tutto grasso che cola....



Però nemmeno Auba o Belotti sono quel tipo di giocatore eh..


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (16 Agosto 2017)

Montella in conferenza ha detto che kalinic è funzionale, ma non è un bomber. Questo vuol dire solo una cosa...


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Agosto 2017)

E' molto buono e ci ha voluto fortemente, bisogna essere contenti.

2 mesi di acquisti e sembra che gli ultimi 10 anni non siano mai esistiti...siate felici siamo pure la squadra già più in forma dopo il Napoli.


----------



## RickyB83 (16 Agosto 2017)

A Me non dispiace e sono contento che da oggi non leggerò mai più il suo nome come possibile arrivo perché mi stava uscendo dai ghingheri la frase ormai è fatta..


----------



## Giorgio Borrini (16 Agosto 2017)

Se qualcuno pensa che sia l'ennesima butade giornalistica non è così. Kalinic a ore sarà veramente un giocatore del milan a.c. ed è stato bloccato da tempo... E' stata una specifica richiesta di Montella.

Ora si tratta di capire se verrà anche il goleador oppure un attaccante laterale forte col vizio del goal... Stiamo a vedere. Ciò che è certo è che così il reparto d'attacco non è sufficiente ne completo... Ma i primi a saperlo sono proprio Mirabelli e Fassone.


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Agosto 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Abbiamo svoltato!!
> E' un acquisto che mi sta bene, sono mesi che vuole venire da noi e questo mi basta.
> Ora mi aspetto un bomber lì davanti e l'uscita di Cutrone, Bacca, Niang e Gomez.
> Bacca 20, Niang 20 e Gomez 11, quanto fa?



Togline 30 per Kalinic...


----------



## kipstar (16 Agosto 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Però nemmeno Auba o Belotti sono quel tipo di giocatore eh..



per il gallo posso darti ragione .... ma vede la porta molto meglio del croato.
mentre per auba nello stretto salta l'uomo e tira...e ha un tocco di palla impressionante.

detto questo : forza nikola!!


----------



## Butcher (16 Agosto 2017)

Che palle.
Questo è il tipico giocatore che non prendi manco al fantacalcio (e purtroppo l'ho avuto).


----------



## Igniorante (16 Agosto 2017)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ottimo. Buon upgrade rispetto a Bacca.



Bisogna vedere se arriverà altro, ma come upgrade è notevole


----------



## Therealsalva (16 Agosto 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Intendo dire (semplificando molto, ma per capirci) che c'è quello che corre (Conti), quello in quel settore che copre le preventive (Musacchio), quello che lavora da centrale col mancino (Romagnoli), quello che imposta da dietro e difende bene (Bonucci), quello che fa lo stesso 20 metri davanti per garantire il giro palla (Biglia), quello che ha vinto (Bonucci bis), quello che ha esperienza internazionale (Biglia bis), quello che va dentro e fa le due fasi moderne (Kessie), quello che vuole palla sui piedi e crea per gli inserimenti (Calha), quello che dà ampiezza al gioco come mancino puro di qualità (Rodriguez), quello che gioca da appoggio del terzino destro (Suso) e del terzino sinistro (Bonaventura), quello che lavora di squadra e corre su e giù sull'esterno (Borini), quello che va forte di testa ed ha movimenti notevoli da svezzare in avanti (Andrè Silva), quello che attacca meglio di moltissimi più strombazzati gli spazi ed ha in canna 20 gol con questi compagni (Kalinic).
> 
> Ed un gran portiere, nonostante tutto
> 
> ...



Mi dispiace di averti fatto riscrivere tutto  erano faccine di Whatsapp (    ) Comunque sono completamente d'accordo.


----------



## Il Genio (16 Agosto 2017)

Fantastico 
Se penso che è il sostituto di Bacca...
È come passare da una panda con le ruote sgonfie ad un Maserati col pieno di benzina


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2017)

Speriamo che arrivi il top...


----------



## wfiesso (16 Agosto 2017)

Bacca ufficiale al Villareal, confermato quindi quanto si diceva da tempo, Kalinic arriva per sostituirlo.


----------



## Crox93 (16 Agosto 2017)

Speriamo sia "solo" il sostituto di Vacca, ma viste le tempistiche penso di si


----------



## SmokingBianco (16 Agosto 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Sono molto più preoccupato dall'esterno offensivo o comunque dall'altro giocatore offensivo, perché confido che la mezzala giusta sia comunque raggiungibile, mentre di giocatori come Keita con quelle caratteristiche (abbinare pericolosità in area ed istinti negli ultimi metri a duttilità per giocare e partire dall'esterno o lavorare sulle linee, come ben descritto da [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION]) se ne vedono pochi.
> 
> Renato + Keita sarebbe dare in mano a Montella una squadra ad un passo dalla perfezione, col solo piccolo tassello mancante del vice Biglia ma più che altro per un problema mio personale nel giudizio su Locatelli.
> Anche il mio pallino Demirbay + Schick sarebbe una combinazione molto molto sfiziosa.
> ...



Ma demirbay dell'hoffeneim? L'ho visto ieri e mi ha fatto tutt'altro che una buona impressione


----------



## luigi61 (16 Agosto 2017)

Giorgio Borrini ha scritto:


> Se qualcuno pensa che sia l'ennesima butade giornalistica non è così. Kalinic a ore sarà veramente un giocatore del milan a.c. ed è stato bloccato da tempo... E' stata una specifica richiesta di Montella.
> 
> Ora si tratta di capire se verrà anche il goleador oppure un attaccante laterale forte col vizio del goal... Stiamo a vedere. Ciò che è certo è che così il reparto d'attacco non è sufficiente ne completo... Ma i primi a saperlo sono proprio Mirabelli e Fassone.



Bravo esatto; e il fatto che siano proprio loro i primi a saperlo mi rende estremamente tranquillo e rilassato.....mi aspetto molto ma molto altro


----------



## luigi61 (16 Agosto 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Bacca ufficiale al Villareal, confermato quindi quanto si diceva da tempo, Kalinic arriva per sostituirlo.


Giusto, ora aspettiamo ciliegine ciliege e forse pure qualche ciliegiona...
Avanti cosi


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Agosto 2017)

Premetto che sono deluso perchè speravo in Aubameyang o simili, 38 mln per A.Silva e 30 per Kalinic per me sono troppi, avrei preso il top e a 0 Ghezzal ad esempio...Kalinic scarso non è, speriamo bene.


----------



## Djerry (16 Agosto 2017)

SmokingBianco ha scritto:


> Ma demirbay dell'hoffeneim? L'ho visto ieri e mi ha fatto tutt'altro che una buona impressione



Può non piacere Demirbay, ci mancherebbe, è piuttosto atipico per altro. Lo citavo perché oltre ad essere mio pallino potrebbe essere il momento giusto per un blitz a costo contenuto.

Non ho visto la partita, però leggo nei siti ed anche nei dati statistici che è stato il migliore dei suoi ieri.



Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace di averti fatto riscrivere tutto  erano faccine di Whatsapp. Comunque sono completamente d'accordo.





Mi era venuto un mezzo dubbio in effetti ma ormai ero partito e mi stavo gasando riga dopo riga.


----------



## mabadi (16 Agosto 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> ma che senso avrebbe prendere Kalinc a quelle cifre per fargli fare tanta panca? No perchè se prendi un top lo devi far giocare sempre o quasi. Mettiamoci l'anima in pace, Kalinic sarà l'ultimo colpo come punta.



oppure "we are so rich"


----------



## zlatan (16 Agosto 2017)

Dai ragazzi oggettivamente non è possibile oltre all'arrivo di Kalinic, pensare che possa arrivare anche qualcun altro, mettiamoci il cuore in pace. Certo tutti ad un certo punto abbiamo sperato in un top, anche perchè con un top là davanti, si poteva addirittura pensare a vincere il campionato. Ma i top non sono molti, alcuni non hanno voluto venire, vedi Morata quello per molto tempo più vicino, o Costa fissato conl'altletico, e altri tipo Auba, costa oggettivamente troppo. Belotti non è un top ma l'acquisto ci avrebbe fatto tutti felici, ma oggettivamente andare a spendere 100 milioni per uno che ne vale una cinquantina, mi pare davvero troppo. Torniamo con i piedi per terra e concentriamoci sul quarto posto, nella speranza se davvero c'è un extra budget, ci facciano un regalone a centrocampo.....


----------



## koti (16 Agosto 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi oggettivamente non è possibile oltre all'arrivo di Kalinic, pensare che possa arrivare anche qualcun altro, mettiamoci il cuore in pace.


Perchè? Per me arriva un esterno sinistro (perchè Borini e Niang sono improponibili) e una mezzala (perchè a centrocampo siamo cortissimi).


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Agosto 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi oggettivamente non è possibile oltre all'arrivo di Kalinic, pensare che possa arrivare anche qualcun altro, mettiamoci il cuore in pace. Certo tutti ad un certo punto abbiamo sperato in un top, anche perchè con un top là davanti, si poteva addirittura pensare a vincere il campionato. Ma i top non sono molti, alcuni non hanno voluto venire, vedi Morata quello per molto tempo più vicino, o Costa fissato conl'altletico, e altri tipo Auba, costa oggettivamente troppo. Belotti non è un top ma l'acquisto ci avrebbe fatto tutti felici, ma oggettivamente andare a spendere 100 milioni per uno che ne vale una cinquantina, mi pare davvero troppo. Torniamo con i piedi per terra e concentriamoci sul quarto posto, nella speranza se davvero c'è un extra budget, ci facciano un regalone a centrocampo.....



Infatti, molti continuano ad illudersi.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Agosto 2017)

se titolare è un acquisto di melma, di cui Montella deve prendersi tutte le responsabilità
"Non è un bomber" ha detto in conferenza stampa
E' noto, infatti, che gli attaccanti migliori al mondo siano sempre quelli che non sono bomber...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Volland gioca da ATT al massimo AT non è esterno sx


Dai Lollo con 'ste definizioni da Fifa... Volland è un esterno, altroché, ed è anche un esterno di quelli che servirebbero a noi.


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> se titolare è un acquisto di melma, di cui Montella deve prendersi tutte le responsabilità
> "Non è un bomber" ha detto in conferenza stampa
> E' noto, infatti, che gli attaccanti migliori al mondo siano sempre quelli che non sono bomber...



Sì, obiettivamente, se la ciliegina è Kalinic... è una ciliegina di sterco.

Ma non può finire così in attacco, dai. Con un attacco del genere, secondo me, in Champions non ci vai.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dai Lollo con 'ste definizioni da Fifa... Volland è un esterno, altroché, ed è anche un esterno di quelli che servirebbero a noi.



Se giocheremo con gli esterni...


----------



## zlatan (16 Agosto 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Perchè? Per me arriva un esterno sinistro (perchè Borini e Niang sono improponibili) e una mezzala (perchè a centrocampo siamo cortissimi).


Concordo con te sul centrocampo, ma in attacco purtroppo a Montella piace Niang, e BOrini è utile a fare legna. Comunque i titolari sono Jack e/o il turco, io prenderei uno al posto di Niang, che se la gioca con Montolivo come più scarso della rosa. Ma almeno fino a gennaio per qualche oscuro motivo (una mezza partita buona fatta con il bayern dove hanno giocato bnene cani e porci tra l'altro), ha deciso di tenerlo....
Spero nel regalone a centrocampo anche io comunque, ma dobbiamo scordarci un centravanti top...


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> se titolare è un acquisto di melma, di cui Montella deve prendersi tutte le responsabilità
> "Non è un bomber" ha detto in conferenza stampa
> E' noto, infatti, che gli attaccanti migliori al mondo siano sempre quelli che non sono bomber...



ah si ricomincia con la storiella che Montella vuole i mezzi giocatori??
Quindi Bonucci chi lo voleva? Kessie? ecc ecc...Ma secondo voi se ti chiedono scegli tra Aubameyang e Kalinic c'è qualcuno che vi dice scelgo il secondo?


----------



## DrHouse (16 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sì, obiettivamente, se la ciliegina è Kalinic... è una ciliegina di sterco.
> 
> Ma non può finire così in attacco, dai. Con un attacco del genere, secondo me, in Champions non ci vai.



Ma no, Admin...
fa certe sponde che la Champions la vinci ad occhi chiusi...

altri attaccanti come Belotti e Aubameyang fanno pure il lavoro sporco, sponde e movimenti senza palla... però poi fanno oscenità del tipo 30 gol su azione in 32 partite di Bundesliga, che vanificano tutte le cose positive come il sudore e le sponde che, come Kalinic, fanno anche loro...


----------



## zlatan (16 Agosto 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ah si ricomincia con la storiella che Montella vuole i mezzi giocatori??
> Quindi Bonucci chi lo voleva? Kessie? ecc ecc...Ma secondo voi se ti chiedono scegli tra Aubameyang e Kalinic c'è qualcuno che vi dice scelgo il secondo?


Ecco esatto... La storia piace a Montella, sta diventando ridicola, come quando l'anno socrso o 2 anni fa ogni giocatore accostato all'inter, veniva chiamato al telefono poi da Mancini per convincerlo col suo carisma a venire a Milano....


----------



## URABALO (16 Agosto 2017)

Montella sarà eccitatissimo per il suo arrivo.
L'attaccante che ogni allenatore vorrebbe allenare e si capisce il perché.
Consiglio vivamente di guardarsi uno a uno i suoi gol perché anche solo da quelli si capisce l'intelligenza e la bravura del giocatore.
Due gol in particolare spiegano molto di Kalinic, quello alla Juve recentissimo in cui prima fa la sponda per Bernardeschi prendendo un pallone difficile e poi attacca subito la profondità dettando il passaggio allo stesso Bernardeschi e bruciando Bonucci sullo scatto.
Poi gol molto simile nella finale col Siviglia sponda per il compagno e subito inserimento per chiudere di testa il cross del compagno.
Anche il gol che fece a noi a San Siro è l'ennesimo manuale su come ci si dovrebbe muovere in area.
Bel giocatore davvero, funzionale,intelligente, duttile e che migliora i compagni di reparto e non solo, un trattato di movimenti perfettamente sincronizzati con il gioco corale di una squadra.


----------



## zlatan (16 Agosto 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Ma no, Admin...
> fa certe sponde che la Champions la vinci ad occhi chiusi...
> 
> altri attaccanti come Belotti e Aubameyang fanno pure il lavoro sporco, sponde e movimenti senza palla... però poi fanno oscenità del tipo 30 gol su azione in 32 partite di Bundesliga, che vanificano tutte le cose positive come il sudore e le sponde che, come Kalinic, fanno anche loro...


Io dico: guardiamo e poi giudichiamo. Chi ce lo dice che Kalinic fino ad adesso ha fatto pochi gol perchè ha giocato in squadre mediamente scarse, e magari quest'anno in una squadra molto forte sugli esterni come la nostra, non faccia 30 gol? Ibra (senza fare nessun tipo di paragone ovviamente) quando arrivò alla Juve, segnava molto poco, da quell'anno con Capello, divento implacabile. Certo Ibra era Ibra, ma secondo m un bomber medio in un'ottima squadra migliore di molto il rendimento realizzativo. E poi diamo tutti per capra Andrè Silva, non è detto che sia una capra ragazzi non scordiamocelo....


----------



## luigi61 (16 Agosto 2017)

URABALO ha scritto:


> Montella sarà eccitatissimo per il suo arrivo.
> L'attaccante che ogni allenatore vorrebbe allenare e si capisce il perché.
> Consiglio vivamente di guardarsi uno a uno i suoi gol perché anche solo da quelli si capisce l'intelligenza e la bravura del giocatore.
> Due gol in particolare spiegano molto di Kalinic, quello alla Juve recentissimo in cui prima fa la sponda per Bernardeschi prendendo un pallone difficile e poi attacca subito la profondità dettando il passaggio allo stesso Bernardeschi e bruciando Bonucci sullo scatto.
> ...



Va beh Urabalo tu stai proprio guardando non il bicchiere mezzo pieno ma .....stracolmo!!! Comunque sono contento anche io ma poi il povero Kalinic dopo mesi che ci aspetta ne ha fatte di tutti i colori (2 volte via dal ritiro ) come si faceva a lasciarlo bollire a Firenze.....un po di umanità dai....
Ohh scherzo ehhh


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Agosto 2017)

Si capisce che arriverà solo lui da come stanno cercando di addolcire la pillola. Suma su tutti.


----------



## Gatto (16 Agosto 2017)

Contento del suo arrivo. E' un giocatore che con le sue qualita' fara' ricredere tutti. Non e' un uomo copertina, ma per vincere non servono gli uomini copertina, servono giocatori che si inseriscano nel gioco di squadra, alzandone il livello. Benvenuto Nikola!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dai Lollo con 'ste definizioni da Fifa... Volland è un esterno, altroché, ed è anche un esterno di quelli che servirebbero a noi.



Sarà una definizione alla fifa ma ha più caratteristiche da attaccante che da esterno .


----------



## DrHouse (16 Agosto 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Io dico: guardiamo e poi giudichiamo. Chi ce lo dice che Kalinic fino ad adesso ha fatto pochi gol perchè ha giocato in squadre mediamente scarse, e magari quest'anno in una squadra molto forte sugli esterni come la nostra, non faccia 30 gol? Ibra (senza fare nessun tipo di paragone ovviamente) quando arrivò alla Juve, segnava molto poco, da quell'anno con Capello, divento implacabile. Certo Ibra era Ibra, ma secondo m un bomber medio in un'ottima squadra migliore di molto il rendimento realizzativo. E poi diamo tutti per capra Andrè Silva, non è detto che sia una capra ragazzi non scordiamocelo....



Ibra è arrivato alla Juve a 22 anni, non a 29...
Se arriverà l'ufficialità, tiferò per lui. In 33 anni di tifo a memoria non ricordo di aver tifato perchè un nostro giocatore non segnasse, figurati...
ma ad oggi mi permetto un personale giudizio. Buon giocatore, altruista e quello che volete, ma di sicuro non sufficiente per quello che ci serve. Statisticamente abbiamo un possibile tridente Suso-Kalinic-Calhanoglu che in media segna meno di 30 gol annui: roba da Crotone se guardiamo i numeri.

Da domani, se arriva l'ufficialità, spero possa fare il record di gol in A per stagione...
ma ne dubito...


----------



## URABALO (16 Agosto 2017)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Va beh Urabalo tu stai proprio guardando non il bicchiere mezzo pieno ma .....stracolmo!!! Comunque sono contento anche io ma poi il povero Kalinic dopo mesi che ci aspetta ne ha fatte di tutti i colori (2 volte via dal ritiro ) come si faceva a lasciarlo bollire a Firenze.....un po di umanità dai....
> Ohh scherzo ehhh



Sono contento perché con il suo arrivo sono convinto che il Milan produrrà assieme al Napoli il più bel gioco del campionato.
Speriamo che riusciremo a essere oltre che belli anche vincenti.


----------



## Aron (16 Agosto 2017)

Hanno preso Kalinic solo dopo aver avuto la certezza di cedere Bacca, a dispetto di chi diceva che era tutto fatto da mesi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sarà una definizione alla fifa ma ha più caratteristiche da attaccante che da esterno .


È un esterno che sa attaccare bene la porta, un esterno/seconda punta; di fatto, Volland ha giocato molte partite da esterno.


----------



## Casnop (16 Agosto 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ah si ricomincia con la storiella che Montella vuole i mezzi giocatori??
> Quindi Bonucci chi lo voleva? Kessie? ecc ecc...Ma secondo voi se ti chiedono scegli tra Aubameyang e Kalinic c'è qualcuno che vi dice scelgo il secondo?


Vai, corvo.


----------



## URABALO (16 Agosto 2017)

Qualcuno la fa molto tragica.
Abbiamo vinto campionati in cui il nostro numero 9 era Massaro(1993-94) o Weah(1995-96), gente che superava appena quota 10 gol in un campionato.
La squadra va giudicata nel suo insieme e dal tipo di gioco che saprà imporre compensando magari l'assenza di un bomber di razza.


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2017)

URABALO ha scritto:


> Qualcuno la fa molto tragica.
> Abbiamo vinto campionati in cui il nostro numero 9 era Massaro(1993-94) o Weah(1995-96), gente che superava appena quota 10 gol in un campionato.
> La squadra va giudicata nel suo insieme e dal tipo di gioco che saprà imporre compensando magari l'assenza di un bomber di razza.



Ma che paragoni stai facendo?

E daje...


----------



## koti (16 Agosto 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Concordo con te sul centrocampo, ma in attacco purtroppo a Montella piace Niang, e BOrini è utile a fare legna. Comunque i titolari sono Jack e/o il turco, io prenderei uno al posto di Niang, che se la gioca con Montolivo come più scarso della rosa. Ma almeno fino a gennaio per qualche oscuro motivo (una mezza partita buona fatta con il bayern dove hanno giocato bnene cani e porci tra l'altro), ha deciso di tenerlo....
> Spero nel regalone a centrocampo anche io comunque, ma dobbiamo scordarci un centravanti top...


Hai citato centrocampisti (Bonaventura e Calha), o mediocri che non giocherebbero titolari manco nella Lazio. Sull'esterno sinistro siamo messi malissimo, inutile nasconderlo. Penso lo sappia anche Mirabellli che ne capisce molto più di noi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma che paragoni stai facendo?
> 
> E daje...


Il problema è un altro: voi ne fate una questione di goal e, quindi, vi è stato detto che anche grandi giocatori come Weah segnavano poco; non ha mica detto che Kalinic vale Weah.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## URABALO (16 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma che paragoni stai facendo?
> 
> E daje...



Vi concentrate solo sull'attaccante come se le fortune del Milan dipendessero esclusivamente da quel ruolo.
Se questa squadra guidata dietro da Bonucci riuscirà a subire pochi gol poi per ottenere grandi risultati potrebbero bastare anche i "pochi" gol previsti da parte degli attaccanti.
La squadra va giudicata sempre e comunque nell'insieme.
Kalinic non è un goleador ma quello che ti toglie in termini di gol paragonato ad altri te lo può compensare con tutta la mole di lavoro che garantisce in funzione della squadra.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## kipstar (16 Agosto 2017)

URABALO ha scritto:


> Vi concentrate solo sull'attaccante come se le fortune del Milan dipendessero esclusivamente da quel ruolo.
> Se questa squadra guidata dietro da Bonucci riuscirà a subire pochi gol poi per ottenere grandi risultati potrebbero bastare anche i "pochi" gol previsti da parte degli attaccanti.
> La squadra va giudicata sempre e comunque nell'insieme.
> Kalinic non è un goleador ma quello che ti toglie in termini di gol paragonato ad altri te lo può compensare con tutta la mole di lavoro che garantisce in funzione della squadra.



si può anche essere...
io tra un giocatore funzionale ed un giocatore che fa i gol (un bomber per dirla come il mister) preferisco sempre il bomber.....

anche perchè poi i veri bomber quelli bravi sono i campioni che ti fanno vincere le partite più difficili ..... quelle che contano.

detto questo stiamo a vedere come andrà...


----------



## Marcoimi (16 Agosto 2017)

Kalinic è un giocatore funzionale al gioco di Montella, così sostiene il nostro allenatore e non ho dubbi nel credergli. Certo che con i prezzi elevati di questo mercato, era forse troppo chiedere a questa dirigenza un top player da 20 e passa gol all'anno, dopo quello che hanno speso in precedenza, infatti è arrivato il croato, che non è un top player, visto che a dirlo è il suo score 15 gol all'anno al massimo. Allo stato attuale se confrontiamo gli attacchi delle nostre avversarie con il nostro, dire che non eccelliamo di certo in questo settore è un eufemismo. Staremo a vedere, grazie comunque a questa dirigenza per averci ridato l'entusiasmo dopo 5 anni di sofferenze e pene.


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2017)

URABALO ha scritto:


> Vi concentrate solo sull'attaccante come se le fortune del Milan dipendessero esclusivamente da quel ruolo.
> Se questa squadra guidata dietro da Bonucci riuscirà a subire pochi gol poi per ottenere grandi risultati potrebbero bastare anche i "pochi" gol previsti da parte degli attaccanti.
> La squadra va giudicata sempre e comunque nell'insieme.
> Kalinic non è un goleador ma quello che ti toglie in termini di gol paragonato ad altri te lo può compensare con tutta la mole di lavoro che garantisce in funzione della squadra.



Ma quel Milan che hai nominato non c'entra nulla col Milan attuale. Parliamo di paragoni che non esistono.


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2017)

*Ansa: Kalinic ha svuotato l'armadietto. Sta per arrivare al Milan.*


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ansa: Kalinic ha svuotato l'armadietto. Sta per arrivare al Milan.*



Che fortuna!


----------



## Milanista (16 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ansa: Kalinic ha svuotato l'armadietto. Sta per arrivare al Milan.*


che palle pd


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ansa: Kalinic ha svuotato l'armadietto. Sta per arrivare al Milan.*



Benvenuto Nikola


----------



## URABALO (16 Agosto 2017)

kipstar ha scritto:


> si può anche essere...
> io tra un giocatore funzionale ed un giocatore che fa i gol (un bomber per dirla come il mister) preferisco sempre il bomber.....
> 
> anche perchè poi i veri bomber quelli bravi sono i campioni che ti fanno vincere le partite più difficili ..... quelle che contano.
> ...



Bisogna fare però dei distinguo.
Ci sono bomber e bomber, giocatori a cui bastano poche occasioni per metterla dentro ma che sanno anche manovrare bene coi compagni, e di questa categoria ne fanno parte davvero pochi.
Poi ci sono quei bomber devastanti sottoporta che al contrario noti la loro presenza solo quando finalizzano l'azione.
Kalinic non ha queste doti da grande goleador ma la sua presenza la si nota sempre e comunque indipendente dai gol che mette a referto.
In più ha il vizio di segnare contro le big che non è proprio un aspetto da trascurare.


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ansa: Kalinic ha svuotato l'armadietto. Sta per arrivare al Milan.*



Ditegli di non dimenticarsi la funzionalità e le sponde nell'armadietto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Agosto 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ditegli di non dimenticarsi la funzionalità e le sponde nell'armadietto


No, quelle ce l'ha in corpo, tranquillo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ansa: Kalinic ha svuotato l'armadietto. Sta per arrivare al Milan.*



Giocatore che mi piace e so sposa con il gioco di Montella. Un ala sinistra che punta la porta grazie al lavoro di Kalinic ora sarebbe un grandissimo e importantissimo colpo.

Anche se necessitiamo ancora di un colpo a centrocampo e un centrale, sperando nella cessione di Gomez, per completare la rosa nel miglior modo. Purtroppo Sosa e Montolivo non si vanno da parte, percio sara dura.


----------



## malos (16 Agosto 2017)

Ok visto che ormai è fatta, benvenuto.


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Agosto 2017)

Fosse arrivato a inizio mercato forse sarei stato meno deluso. Ora son troppo assuefatto dai precedenti acquisti...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Agosto 2017)

URABALO ha scritto:


> Qualcuno la fa molto tragica.
> Abbiamo vinto campionati in cui il nostro numero 9 era Massaro(1993-94) o Weah(1995-96), gente che superava appena quota 10 gol in un campionato.
> La squadra va giudicata nel suo insieme e dal tipo di gioco che saprà imporre compensando magari l'assenza di un bomber di razza.


Ma dai, ma che razza di paragoni fai? Quel Milan era altra storia, parliamo del Milan degli invincibili. Roba da top 3 dei club mondiali di tutti i tempi. Vedremo per quanto riguarda Kalinic chi avrà ragione. Io resto dell'idea che abbiamo fatto un acquisto totalmente inutile, visto che la nostra necessità era un bomber. E lo è tuttora. Vediamo come finisce il mercato, ma per me il mancato arrivo di un attaccante da Milan resta un gravissimo errore. Una mancanza che può costarti la stagione.


----------



## kipstar (16 Agosto 2017)

URABALO ha scritto:


> Bisogna fare però dei distinguo.
> Ci sono bomber e bomber, giocatori a cui bastano poche occasioni per metterla dentro ma che sanno anche manovrare bene coi compagni, e di questa categoria ne fanno parte davvero pochi.



C'hai ragione.
Spero che tra qualche tempo arrivi un giocatore così perché secondo me sono ANCHE quei tipi di giocatori di cui abbiamo bisogno per vincere.....


----------



## URABALO (16 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma quel Milan che hai nominato non c'entra nulla col Milan attuale. Parliamo di paragoni che non esistono.



Però possono spiegare in parte come una squadra ambiziosa non debba per forza di cose avere un giocatore che gli garantisce 25 gol a campionato.
Se vogliamo stare in tempi più recenti la Juve dei 6 scudetti in attacco per molti di quei campionati vinti non aveva il grande finalizzatore.
Molto più importante per noi aver preso gente come Bonucci che ci garantisce ulteriore solidità dietro, il vero aspetto che ti garantisce grande competitività in un campionato lungo 38 partite.


----------



## Marcoimi (16 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ansa: Kalinic ha svuotato l'armadietto. Sta per arrivare al Milan.*



Benvenuto, anche se il suo arrivo non mi da' nessuna gioia particolare.


----------



## Gatto (16 Agosto 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma dai, ma che razza di paragoni fai? Quel Milan era altra storia, parliamo del Milan degli invincibili. Roba da top 3 dei club mondiali di tutti i tempi. Vedremo per quanto riguarda Kalinic chi avrà ragione. Io resto dell'idea che abbiamo fatto un acquisto totalmente inutile, visto che la nostra necessità era un bomber. E lo è tuttora. Vediamo come finisce il mercato, ma per me il mancato arrivo di un attaccante da Milan resta un gravissimo errore. Una mancanza che può costarti la stagione.



Era un Milan che segnava molto poco e in attacco aveva Massaro( non propriamente un bomber) e Savicevic. Era ormai un Milan molto diverso dalla perfetta macchina da guerra dei primi due anni di Capello e nonostante fece il double. Riflettiamoci quando parliamo di bomber e amenita' varie.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Agosto 2017)

Oramai sei qui , benvenuto e fammi ricredere .

Ps: il bello deve ancora arrivare <3


----------



## goleador 70 (16 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ansa: Kalinic ha svuotato l'armadietto. Sta per arrivare al Milan.*



Uccidetemi


----------



## URABALO (16 Agosto 2017)

Abate,Paletta,De Sciglio,Kucka,Montolivo,Deulofeu,Bacca sostituiti da Conti,Bonucci,RR,Forza della natura Frank,Biglia,Chala e Kalinic.
In un sola sessione abbiamo migliorato 7/11dei vecchi titolari in un modo che neanche il più ottimista dei tifosi avrebbe mai potuto immaginare.
Solo applausi a Fax e Max.
Chiunque avrebbe firmato col sangue un simile miglioramento.
E Kalinic-Bacca francamente mi sembra uno dei miglioramenti più netti che ci sono stati in questa sessione.
Con Bacca al posto di Kalinic lo scorso anno la Fiorentina sarebbe sprofondata in zone pericolose di bassa classifica.


----------



## Victorss (16 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ansa: Kalinic ha svuotato l'armadietto. Sta per arrivare al Milan.*


Daje Nikolino!! Ottimo acquisto!


----------



## Marcoimi (16 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Era un Milan che segnava molto poco e in attacco aveva Massaro( non propriamente un bomber) e Savicevic. Era ormai un Milan molto diverso dalla perfetta macchina da guerra dei primi due anni di Capello e nonostante fece il double. Riflettiamoci quando parliamo di bomber e amenita' varie.



Sebastiano Rossi 
Mauro Tassotti
Christian Panucci
Demetrio Albertini
Filippo Galli 
Paolo Maldini 
Roberto Donadoni 
Marcel Desailly 
Zvonimir Boban 
Dejan Savićević 
Daniele Massaro

Questa è la squadra a cui ti riferisci che vinse la la finale di Atene del 18 maggio 1994
sinceramente se escludiamo Panucci e Sebastiano Rossi, mi sembra un paragone un po' azzardato come tasso tecnico, il Milan attuale è una buona squadra, che forse potrà diventare ottima con il tempo, ma dovrà farne di strada prima di raggiungere quei livelli. Senza dimenticarci che in quell'anno avevamo come punte Van Basten e Papin in panchina.


----------



## gabuz (16 Agosto 2017)

URABALO ha scritto:


> Bisogna fare però dei distinguo.
> Ci sono bomber e bomber, giocatori a cui bastano poche occasioni per metterla dentro ma che sanno anche manovrare bene coi compagni, e di questa categoria ne fanno parte davvero pochi.
> Poi ci sono quei bomber devastanti sottoporta che al contrario noti la loro presenza solo quando finalizzano l'azione.
> Kalinic non ha queste doti da grande goleador ma la sua presenza la si nota sempre e comunque indipendente dai gol che mette a referto.
> In più ha il vizio di segnare contro le big che non è proprio un aspetto da trascurare.



Kalinic DEVE essere una riserva. Altrimenti è una delusione, non possiamo nasconderci.
Oltretutto avremmo l'enorme problema che già lui non è un bomber, in più nessuno degli altri giocatori offensivi ha il vizio del gol.

Il rischio di essere sterili li davanti è parecchio elevato.


----------



## gabuz (16 Agosto 2017)

Marcoimi ha scritto:


> Sebastiano Rossi
> Mauro Tassotti
> Christian Panucci
> Demetrio Albertini
> ...



Non escludere Panucci. Come uomo sarà pure stato discutibile, ma come giocatore era fortissimo.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Agosto 2017)

C


gabuz ha scritto:


> Kalinic DEVE essere una riserva. Altrimenti è una delusione, non possiamo nasconderci.
> Oltretutto avremmo l'enorme problema che già lui non è un bomber, in più nessuno degli altri giocatori offensivi ha il vizio del gol.
> 
> Il rischi di essere sterili li davanti è parecchio elevato.



Però una cosa mi ha fatto pensare. Montella in conferenza ha detto che non è vero che si vince con la difesa. Poi ha aggiunto che Kalinic non è un bomber ma un giocatore funzionale. Boh, al momento sono scettico sull'arrivo del bomber oltre Kalinic, però ci toccherà sperare fino al 31.


----------



## URABALO (16 Agosto 2017)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Kalinic DEVE essere una riserva. Altrimenti è una delusione, non possiamo nasconderci.
> Oltretutto avremmo l'enorme problema che già lui non è un bomber, in più nessuno degli altri giocatori offensivi ha il vizio del gol.
> 
> Il rischio di essere sterili li davanti è parecchio elevato.



Potremmo discutere per ore senza mai trovare un punto d'incontro.
Ho grande rispetto del giocatore Kalinic che infatti anche se dovesse arrivare l'attaccante top per me il croato resterebbe sempre un titolare in un modulo che a quel punto prevederebbe le due punte.
Fortuna che al solito sarà il campo a emettere le giuste sentenze e solo da quelli potremmo appunto capirne il valore,l' impatto e l'importanza.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Agosto 2017)

Ormai è fatta, quindi benvenuto Kalinic e speriamo tu faccia ricredere gli scettici me compreso. 

Abbiamo assolutamente bisogno di un altro esterno d'attacco che segni tanto, altrimenti la vedo proprio dura timbrare il cartellino li davanti.


----------



## luigi61 (16 Agosto 2017)

URABALO ha scritto:


> Abate,Paletta,De Sciglio,Kucka,Montolivo,Deulofeu,Bacca sostituiti da Conti,Bonucci,RR,Forza della natura Frank,Biglia,Chala e Kalinic.
> In un sola sessione abbiamo migliorato 7/11dei vecchi titolari in un modo che neanche il più ottimista dei tifosi avrebbe mai potuto immaginare.
> Solo applausi a Fax e Max.
> Chiunque avrebbe firmato col sangue un simile miglioramento.
> ...



Sottoscrivo tutto quello che hai scritto; però devi convenire che l'attacco va migliorato e completato se veramente dobbiamo e vogliamo lottare per TUTTI i traguardi come credo voglia in primis la società e non puntare solo ad entrare nei primi 4 che è il traguardo minimo; quindi massima fiducia a F& M ok e benvenuto anche a Kalinic però mi sembra giusto che i tifosi chiedano il completamento della squadra; personalmente non prendo nemmeno in considerazione l'ipotesi che si resti cosi


----------



## Casnop (16 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> C
> 
> Però una cosa mi ha fatto pensare. Montella in conferenza ha detto che non è vero che si vince con la difesa. Poi ha aggiunto che Kalinic non è un bomber ma un giocatore funzionale. Boh, al momento sono scettico sull'arrivo del bomber oltre Kalinic, però ci toccherà sperare fino al 31.


Dalla sua presentazione in conferenza stampa di oggi, non si ha l'impressione che Montella ha ispirato l'arrivo di Kalinic ma che le opzioni nel settore offensivo sono tutt'altro che terminate. Ha parlato di lui come di un giocatore funzionale a determinate esigenze tattiche della squadra, ma che non è certo un grande segnatore. Insomma, una presentazione di un giocatore che non è venuto ad esaurire le possibilità tecniche del club, per il cui completamento egli immagina un profilo diverso. Insomma, il mercato, come poteva intuirsi, è di là dal ritenersi concluso.


----------



## Gatto (16 Agosto 2017)

Marcoimi ha scritto:


> Sebastiano Rossi
> Mauro Tassotti
> Christian Panucci
> Demetrio Albertini
> ...



Non ho mai fatto un confronto tra le due squadre. Me ne guarderei bene visto che l' attuale in fondo la dobbiamo vedere all' opera. Detto questo quella squadra formidabile aveva la sua forza in una fase difensiva granitica mentre i gol venivano col contagocce e guarda un po' riusci' nell' impresa a dispetto di altri Milan piu' forti.

P.S: Van Basten non stava in panchina. Era in rosa ma indisponibile.


----------



## kYMERA (16 Agosto 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Dalla sua presentazione in conferenza stampa di oggi, non si ha l'impressione che Montella ha ispirato l'arrivo di Kalinic ma che le opzioni nel settore offensivo sono tutt'altro che terminate. Ha parlato di lui come di un giocatore funzionale a determinate esigenze tattiche della squadra, ma che non è certo un grande segnatore. Insomma, una presentazione di un giocatore che non è venuto ad esaurire le possibilità tecniche del club, per il cui completamento egli immagina un profilo diverso. Insomma, il mercato, come poteva intuirsi, è di là dal ritenersi concluso.



Evidente che sia così. Mancano 15 giorni secondo me si fanno almeno due o tre altri acquisti a seconda di quanti ne partono


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ansa: Kalinic ha svuotato l'armadietto. Sta per arrivare al Milan.*



.


----------



## URABALO (16 Agosto 2017)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Sottoscrivo tutto quello che hai scritto; però devi convenire che l'attacco va migliorato e completato se veramente dobbiamo e vogliamo lottare per TUTTI i traguardi come credo voglia in primis la società e non puntare solo ad entrare nei primi 4 che è il traguardo minimo; quindi massima fiducia a F& M ok e benvenuto anche a Kalinic però mi sembra giusto che i tifosi chiedano il completamento della squadra; personalmente non prendo nemmeno in considerazione l'ipotesi che si resti cosi



Punta,esterno d'attacco sinistro e centrocampista da alternare, questi erano i rinforzi auspicati da Montella e questi arriveranno.
Con Kalinic abbiamo già preso il primo.
La base è ottima per esaltare i suoi principi di gioco.


----------



## Dany20 (16 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ansa: Kalinic ha svuotato l'armadietto. Sta per arrivare al Milan.*


Stupiscici Nikola!


----------



## 13Wilt (16 Agosto 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Dalla sua presentazione in conferenza stampa di oggi, non si ha l'impressione che Montella ha ispirato l'arrivo di Kalinic ma che le opzioni nel settore offensivo sono tutt'altro che terminate. Ha parlato di lui come di un giocatore funzionale a determinate esigenze tattiche della squadra, ma che non è certo un grande segnatore. Insomma, una presentazione di un giocatore che non è venuto ad esaurire le possibilità tecniche del club, per il cui completamento egli immagina un profilo diverso. Insomma, il mercato, come poteva intuirsi, è di là dal ritenersi concluso.



Esatto e, mi permetto di aggiungere, come ha fatto notare Aron, che hanno Kalinic bloccato da 2 mesi ma, guarda caso, arriva solo ora che è stata finalmente trovata la sistemazione di Bacca. Più evidente di così...


----------



## URABALO (16 Agosto 2017)

Comunque Silva con al fianco un giocatore come Kalinic può essere micidiale.
Il portoghese per rendere al meglio ha bisogno di un riferimento davanti che faccia tutto il lavoro sporco per permettergli di concentrarsi meglio in altri aspetti.
Sulla carta è un tandem che intriga parecchio.


----------



## fra29 (16 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Oramai sei qui , benvenuto e fammi ricredere .
> 
> Ps: il bello deve ancora arrivare <3



Ne resti convinto Lollo?


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (16 Agosto 2017)

URABALO ha scritto:


> Però possono spiegare in parte come una squadra ambiziosa non debba per forza di cose avere un giocatore che gli garantisce 25 gol a campionato.
> Se vogliamo stare in tempi più recenti la Juve dei 6 scudetti in attacco per molti di quei campionati vinti non aveva il grande finalizzatore.
> Molto più importante per noi aver preso gente come Bonucci che ci garantisce ulteriore solidità dietro, il vero aspetto che ti garantisce grande competitività in un campionato lungo 38 partite.



In Italia e vero che ci vuole solidità ma serve anche il cannoniere, oppure centrocampisti o esterni da 10/12 
a testa, altrimenti puoi giocare bene quanto vuoi ed essere solido dietro ma le partite non riesci a vincerle,
ci sarà un motivo se tutte le grandi squadre hanno il loro bel bomber da 30 gol a stagione in attacco..
E un discorso di obbiettivi, con i kalinic i Bacca o i Silva lotti x il quarto posto, con il Costa,Belotti
o Aubameyang lotti per lo scudetto, costano il doppio perchè segnano il doppio e ti fanno vincere
più partite, non potra mai essere la stessa cosa.


----------



## uolfetto (16 Agosto 2017)

miglior acquisto di questa sessione. magari aggiungiamo alexis sanchez che non rinnova con l'arsenal quindi è sul mercato...


----------



## fabri47 (16 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ansa: Kalinic ha svuotato l'armadietto. Sta per arrivare al Milan.*


Se è per fare la riserva di un big è un ottimo acquisto. Ora, se siamo un club che pensa in grande (e sono certo che lo siamo), andiamo dal Borussia con gli 85 milioni per Aubameyang.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Agosto 2017)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Kalinic DEVE essere una riserva. Altrimenti è una delusione, non possiamo nasconderci.
> Oltretutto avremmo l'enorme problema che già lui non è un bomber, in più nessuno degli altri giocatori offensivi ha il vizio del gol.
> 
> Il rischio di essere sterili li davanti è parecchio elevato.


.

*Con il solo *Kalinic la zona CL è a rischio: saremmo l'unica tra le prime 5-6 rose della Serie A priva di un attaccante capace di arrivare a 20 gol. Infatti Icardi, Higuain, Dzeko, Immobile, Belotti e Mertens son attaccanti che a quella cifra ci son già arrivati, alcuni anche per più volte. 

Presentarsi *con il solo* Kalinic sarebbe davvero penoso. Il rischio che la squadra crei tanto gioco e non riesca a fare gol sarebbe troppo alto.

Ma non credo che Mirabelli sia così fesso da non accorgersi di questo: per questo son convinto che non sarà Kalinic il vero attaccante del Milan 2017-18.


----------



## mrsmit (16 Agosto 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ne resti convinto Lollo?



Sinceramente ora ne sono convinto ancora di più. 
Mi spiego, giocando con 3 davanti devi per forza avere punte centrali date anche le 3 competizioni da affrontare, 2 sarebbero pochi perchè in caso di infortunio/squalifica non avresti alternative, inoltre avere 3 att. centrali ti permette di passare ad un attacco a 2 più semplicemente.
Montella per il suo 433 vuole 3 attaccanti centrali e anche l'anno scorso è stato così (bacca-l.adriano-lapadula) più niang ( come jolly, lo stesso ruolo di borini), poi a gennaio è successo un mercato imponderabile e indecifrabile
Andrè silva ( in cui credo) è la scommessa dei 3, Kalinic sarà la sicurezza visto che il suo rendimento è sempre costante e già conosce il nostro campionato, il terzo attaccante sarà il bomber capace di medie realizzative alte.

Non so se sarà Aube il 3 attaccante ma fin quando vedo paletta e niang a Milanello io un soldo di scommessa su Belotti lo piazzerei comunque.


----------



## Gatto (16 Agosto 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> .
> 
> *Con il solo *Kalinic la zona CL è a rischio: saremmo l'unica tra le prime 5-6 rose della Serie A priva di un attaccante capace di arrivare a 20 gol. Infatti Icardi, Higuain, Dzeko, Immobile, Belotti e Mertens son attaccanti che a quella cifra ci son già arrivati, alcuni anche per più volte.
> 
> ...



Addirittura zona Champions a rischio...Se prendiamo Messi o Cr7 pensi che ce la facciamo ad arrivarci?


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Agosto 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ne resti convinto Lollo?



Ciao Fra , ne rimango convinto perché sostanzialmente Kalinic va a sostituire Bacca e siccome cambiando modulo come indicato dal furbo Montella occorreranno 3/4 attaccanti di livello ad adesso c'è solo Kalinic - Silva . 

Supponendo che Niang andrà via , cutrone pure il lavoro da fare è tanto.
Poi scusate il Budget c'è e non capisco perché non debbano utilizzare.

Io ma è una mia idea credo che verrà PEA


----------



## mandraghe (16 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Addirittura zona Champions a rischio...Se prendiamo Messi o Cr7 pensi che ce la facciamo ad arrivarci?



Col solo Kalinic il rischio c'è. Mi immagino come potranno essere le partite con le provinciali chiuse a riccio col Milan che attacca e attacca però non trova l'ariete che ti risolve la gara. Un attaccante da 20 e più gol queste gare te le risolve. Paradossalmente mi preoccupano i punti che si potranno perdere contro le provinciali che non i big match.

Ma come detto son sicuro che il croato non sarà di certo l'unico acquisto che faremo in attacco.

E' la stessa cosa che è accaduta in difesa e a centrocampo: prima si prende un buon giocatore (Musacchio, Kessie) poi si va a prendere il big titolare: Bonucci e Biglia. Penso che anche per l'attacco sarà così.


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> .
> 
> *Con il solo *Kalinic la zona CL è a rischio: saremmo l'unica tra le prime 5-6 rose della Serie A priva di un attaccante capace di arrivare a 20 gol. Infatti Icardi, Higuain, Dzeko, Immobile, Belotti e Mertens son attaccanti che a quella cifra ci son già arrivati, alcuni anche per più volte.
> 
> ...



Lo penso anche io. Con l'attacco attuale, la zona Champions è fortemente a rischio. 

Ma se arrivasse il grande bomber lì davanti, l'obiettivo sarebbe lo scudetto.

Il top in attacco cambia squadra e prospettive. E' così e basta.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma se arrivasse il grande bomber lì davanti, l'obiettivo sarebbe lo scudetto.



Concordo, mi sembra chiaro che se arrivasse il top in attacco l'obiettivo debba cambiare. Dovremo lottare per lo scudo, che non vuol dire vincerlo sicuramente, però dovremo provarci.


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2017)

*Calciomercato.com: ormai è questione di ore, Kalinic è atteso già in serata a Milano per poi sottoporsi alle visite mediche col club rossonero. *


----------



## supertozzi (16 Agosto 2017)

Speriamo in un rapimento dell ultim'ora....
Chi c'è rimasto in Italia a farli ?!? Anonima sequestri ?! I sardi ?! I reduci del libanese ?!?


----------



## andrec21 (16 Agosto 2017)

imageupload

Giusto per dare un'idea dell'upgrade.
Anch'io credo e spero prendano una prima punta che possa essere libero di puntare sempre la porta e di pensare solo al gol, ma se sottovalutiamo Kalinic, la sua utilità e il lavoro che è in grado di fare per la squadra facciamo un grossissimo errore; io credo che venga a fare l'attaccante "operaio", il secondo davanti.
Con Silva, lui e una punta di livello possiamo avere uno degli attacchi più forti del campionato, e solo perchè non mi vorrei allargare.


----------



## DrHouse (16 Agosto 2017)

URABALO ha scritto:


> Comunque Silva con al fianco un giocatore come Kalinic può essere micidiale.
> Il portoghese per rendere al meglio ha bisogno di un riferimento davanti che faccia tutto il lavoro sporco per permettergli di concentrarsi meglio in altri aspetti.
> Sulla carta è un tandem che intriga parecchio.



io invece ho timore di questa accoppiata.
Nei pochi minuti assieme a Cutrone all'andata contro il Craiova (e Cutrone è uno che ama fraseggiare con i compagni, come si è visto in luglio e agosto) Silva ha deluso.
Mentre l'ho visto più a suo agio con esterni che si accentrano, come con CR7 nel Portogallo, e come ha cercato di fare con le nostre ali nella gara di ritorno e contro il Betis.

Magari più avanti in stagione cambierà qualcosa, ma non possiamo sempre "nasconderci" dietro i "magari poi..."


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (16 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lo penso anche io. Con l'attacco attuale, la zona Champions è fortemente a rischio.
> 
> Ma se arrivasse il grande bomber lì davanti, l'obiettivo sarebbe lo scudetto.
> 
> Il top in attacco cambia squadra e prospettive. E' così e basta.



Pur considerando Kalinic un'ottima punta sono d'accordo: l'arrivo del top in attacco cambierebbe il profilo della squadra e delle prospettive, con un Aubameyang in più ci giocheremmo lo scudetto con Juve e Napoli, col solo arrivo del croato invece credo sarà bagarre fino all'ultimo con Inter e Roma per terzo e quarto posto, con una delle tre che finirà quinta. Quindi, anche solo per il calcolo delle probabilità, il rischio di rimanere fuori dalla Champions ci sarebbe...


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Calciomercato.com: ormai è questione di ore, Kalinic è atteso già in serata a Milano per poi sottoporsi alle visite mediche col club rossonero. *



.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Agosto 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> .
> 
> *Con il solo *Kalinic la zona CL è a rischio: saremmo l'unica tra le prime 5-6 rose della Serie A priva di un attaccante capace di arrivare a 20 gol. Infatti Icardi, Higuain, Dzeko, Immobile, Belotti e Mertens son attaccanti che a quella cifra ci son già arrivati, alcuni anche per più volte.
> 
> ...



Abbiamo speso quasi 75 mln per Silva e Kalinic. Difficile prendano un'altra punta centrale. Anzi, direi impossibile.


----------



## URABALO (16 Agosto 2017)

andrec21 ha scritto:


> imageupload
> 
> Giusto per dare un'idea dell'upgrade.
> Anch'io credo e spero prendano una prima punta che possa essere libero di puntare sempre la porta e di pensare solo al gol, ma se sottovalutiamo Kalinic, la sua utilità e il lavoro che è in grado di fare per la squadra facciamo un grossissimo errore; io credo che venga a fare l'attaccante "operaio", il secondo davanti.
> Con Silva, lui e una punta di livello possiamo avere uno degli attacchi più forti del campionato, e solo perchè non mi vorrei allargare.



Kalinic-Bacca è l'upgrade più notevole che si sia visto in questa sessione alla pari con Bonucci-Paletta e Biglia-Montolivo.
Proprio un altro mondo di concepire questo sport.
Del colombiano non eri soddisfatto neanche dopo una partita in cui segnava almeno un gol, di Kalinic puoi esserlo 9 volte su 10 anche quando non va a referto perché l'utilità del suo gioco va oltre il segnare o meno.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: si è sbloccata poco fa la trattativa Kalinic. E' un giocatore del Milan. Verrà definito tutto tra stasera e domani. Si attende solo l'arrivo del giocatore a Milano.



Si sapeva che sarebbe arrivato era solo questione di tempo. Se arrivasse per sostituire Bacca sarebbe sicuramente un passo avanti il problema è che in attacco non arriverà il top che ci serviva.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Agosto 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo speso quasi 75 mln per Silva e Kalinic. Difficile prendano un'altra punta centrale. Anzi, direi impossibile.



Fosse come dici tu le critiche alla società ci starebbero tutte. Spendere 75 mln e ritrovarsi senza un attacco affidabile sarebbe tragico. A quel punto era meglio dare i maledetti 100 mln a Cairo prendere il solo Belotti e tenere uno tra Bacca e Lapadula.

Tuttavia che con Kalinic, Silva e Niang l'attacco sia troppo leggero mi pare una cosa talemente evidente che dubito che Mirabelli non l'abbia notata.


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Agosto 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo speso quasi 75 mln per Silva e Kalinic. Difficile prendano un'altra punta centrale. Anzi, direi impossibile.



Come arrivi a 75?


----------



## Zenos (16 Agosto 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo speso quasi 75 mln per Silva e Kalinic. Difficile prendano un'altra punta centrale. Anzi, direi impossibile.



per quale motivo impossibile?Ma tu immaginavi a Giugno che avremmo speso 250 milioni per il mercato?


----------



## zlatan (16 Agosto 2017)

Intanto sono 38 per Silva e credo 25 per Kalinic, ma anche se fossero 30 non arrivi a 75. E comunque per Auba e Belotti servivano 100 milioni, e per il primo anche 12 di ingaggio.... Forse hanno preferito non esagerare, e magari sperando nella champions per prenderli l'anno prossimo...


----------



## andrec21 (16 Agosto 2017)

È illogico che il Milan spenda 200 mln sul mercato per poi affidare il compito più importante alle paturnie di Niang e a un '98. Non compro delle aragoste per farle cucinare a un ragazzino che al massimo ha preparato una carbonara, anche perché è evidente che il grano non ci manca e che la tattica è dall'inizio andare all in. Così abbiamo iniziato e così finiremo secondo me.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Agosto 2017)

Zenos ha scritto:


> per quale motivo impossibile?Ma tu immaginavi a Giugno che avremmo speso 250 milioni per il mercato?



Cedendo Niang e Gomez avresti altro cash da investire per una punta esterna. Ma non credo possano valutare un'altra punta centrale.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Agosto 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Intanto sono 38 per Silva e credo 25 per Kalinic, ma anche se fossero 30 non arrivi a 75. E comunque per Auba e Belotti servivano 100 milioni, e per il primo anche 12 di ingaggio.... Forse hanno preferito non esagerare, e magari sperando nella champions per prenderli l'anno prossimo...



Sono 65 ma il discorso non varia. Giocando col 4-3-3, con una punta centrale, che senso avrebbe prendere un altro numero 9 e non puntellare le corsie esterne? Cioè abbiamo Borini come prima alternative, non so se ho reso l'idea......


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Agosto 2017)

Io sono convinto che Kalinic fara benissimo da noi, non è un fenomeno ma mi sembra un calciatore molto serio e inteligente.

Benvenuto Niko!


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (16 Agosto 2017)

andrec21 ha scritto:


> imageupload
> 
> 
> Con Silva, lui e una punta di livello possiamo avere uno degli attacchi più forti del campionato, e solo perchè non mi vorrei allargare.



Hai ragione ma il problema serio che molti continuano a non comprendere è il seguente:
se non dovesse arrivare la punta di livello questo attacco è il 5/6 del campionato, per cui
potresti anche non riuscire ad entrare in zona champions, e con un mercato da 300 milioni
non andare in champions sarebbe una disfatta clamorosa sotto tutti gli aspetti,sportivi,
economici,brand,marketing,ecc,ecc..


----------



## z-Traxx (16 Agosto 2017)

Ma invece di frignare perchè non ve ne state tranquilli a mangiare i pop corn e ad aspettare il Top Player che arriverà.

Kalinic sarebbe arrivato ugualmente ed infatti è arrivato ed è un buon attaccante che va a completare i 4 d'attacco (compreso il prossimo......)


----------



## URABALO (16 Agosto 2017)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Hai ragione ma il problema serio che molti continuano a non comprendere è il seguente:
> se non dovesse arrivare la punta di livello questo attacco è il 5/6 del campionato, per cui
> potresti anche non riuscire ad entrare in zona champions, e con un mercato da 300 milioni
> non andare in champions sarebbe una disfatta clamorosa sotto tutti gli aspetti,sportivi,
> economici,brand,marketing,ecc,ecc..



Non conosciamo l'impatto che Silva potrà avere, così come quello di Kalinic nel miglior contesto in cui abbia mai giocato.
Insigne tra il campionato 2015/16 e quello 2016/17 ha fatto un salto di qualità notevole perché non può riuscirci anche il già ottimo Suso visto in quest'ultima stagione?
Tutto da vedere che l'attacco del Milan è dietro per esempio a quello dell'Inter.


----------



## Victorss (16 Agosto 2017)

URABALO ha scritto:


> Non conosciamo l'impatto che Silva potrà avere, così come quello di Kalinic nel miglior contesto in cui abbia mai giocato.
> Insigne tra il campionato 2015/16 e quello 2016/17 ha fatto un salto di qualità notevole perché non può riuscirci anche il già ottimo Suso visto in quest'ultima stagione?
> Tutto da vedere che l'attacco del Milan è dietro per esempio a quello dell'Inter.


No ma devi capire che qua dentro Suso viene trattato come l ultimo degli scarponi, gente che lo venderebbe per 20 milioni 
Nessuno riesce a capire che è uno degli esterni più forti del nostro campionato, sarà uomo determinante nella stagione che sta iniziando.


----------



## Smarx10 (16 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## Gatto (16 Agosto 2017)

URABALO ha scritto:


> Non conosciamo l'impatto che Silva potrà avere, così come quello di Kalinic nel miglior contesto in cui abbia mai giocato.
> Insigne tra il campionato 2015/16 e quello 2016/17 ha fatto un salto di qualità notevole perché non può riuscirci anche il già ottimo Suso visto in quest'ultima stagione?
> Tutto da vedere che l'attacco del Milan è dietro per esempio a quello dell'Inter.



Suso è un cesso a pedali. E' già tanto che in un campionato di fenomeni come il nostro riesca a giocare. figurarsi fare una decina di gol. E' praticamente impossibile!!


----------



## Wildbone (16 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Suso è un cesso a pedali. E' già tanto che in un campionato di fenomeni come il nostro riesca a giocare. figurarsi fare una decina di gol. E' praticamente impossibile!!



Sarcastico, vero? Perché sarebbe una delle più grosse baggianate lette quest'anno sul forum. 

Edit: OK. Sì. Eri sarcastico. Ho fatto caso dopo al 'campionato di fenomeni'


----------



## Gatto (16 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Sarcastico, vero? Perché sarebbe una delle più grosse baggianate lette quest'anno sul forum.



Certo che e' sarcastico. Sono uno dei piu' grandi sostenitori di Suso. Chissa' perche' i nostri giocatori sono oggetto di valutazioni al ribasso mentre quelli degli altri sono tutti fenomeni. Vado leggermente OT ma per ricollegarmi a quanto scritto da Urabalo io non scambierei mai Suso per un Insigne ad esempio che qui da molti viene visto come un fuoriclasse.


----------



## Victorss (16 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Certo che e' sarcastico. Sono uno dei piu' grandi sostenitori di Suso. Chissa' perche' i nostri giocatori sono oggetto di valutazioni al ribasso mentre quelli degli altri sono tutti fenomeni. Vado leggermente OT ma per ricollegarmi a quanto scritto da Urabalo io non scambierei mai Suso per un Insigne ad esempio che qui da molti viene visto come un fuoriclasse.


Pensa che c è anche chi lo paragona a quel caprone di Candreva  pensa te..


----------



## Gatto (16 Agosto 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Pensa che c è anche chi lo paragona a quel caprone di Candreva  pensa te..



Candreva e' piu' forte..Vuoi mettere il grande crossatore con Suso?!?


----------



## URABALO (16 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Certo che e' sarcastico. Sono uno dei piu' grandi sostenitori di Suso. Chissa' perche' i nostri giocatori sono oggetto di valutazioni al ribasso mentre quelli degli altri sono tutti fenomeni. Vado leggermente OT ma per ricollegarmi a quanto scritto da Urabalo io non scambierei mai Suso per un Insigne ad esempio che qui da molti viene visto come un fuoriclasse.



Il Suso visto soprattutto nei primi mesi della passata stagione non lo scambierei con nessun'altro esterno d'attacco che milita nel nostro campionato.
Chi è scettico nei suoi confronti penso che lo sia basandosi esclusivamente sui pochi gol messi a referto, eppure questo ogni volta che tocca palla hai sempre la sensazione che possa inventare qualcosa.
A me ricorda per interpretazione del ruolo il Ronaldinho visto al Milan nell'anno con Leonardo,solo che anziché a sinistra genera calcio dall'altra parte del campo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Agosto 2017)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Hai ragione ma il problema serio che molti continuano a non comprendere è il seguente:
> se non dovesse arrivare la punta di livello questo attacco è il 5/6 del campionato, per cui
> potresti anche non riuscire ad entrare in zona champions, e con un mercato da 300 milioni
> non andare in champions sarebbe una disfatta clamorosa sotto tutti gli aspetti,sportivi,
> economici,brand,marketing,ecc,ecc..


Dai un occhio al pacchetto difensivo; poi ne riparliamo.


----------



## patriots88 (16 Agosto 2017)

edit


----------



## patriots88 (16 Agosto 2017)

edit


----------



## luigi61 (16 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dai un occhio al pacchetto difensivo; poi ne riparliamo.



Il calcio non è una scienza esatta e questo lo sappiamo tutti; detto questo la difesa del Milan secondo me è la migliore di tutte; le vittorie in campionato partono sempre da una difesa impenetrabile e la nostra pare avere quel crisma; se poi proseguiamo vedo un centrocampo molto ben assortito con dei possibili crack tipo Kessie, terminando con l'attacco su cui mi pronuncero il 31 agosto....


----------

